# Brauche Tipps bei Gfk Bearbeitung



## Chips (9. April 2021)

Hallo,

habe mir ein gebrauchtes Uttern Gfk Boot zugelegt.
Jetzt möchte ich die vorhandene Persenning/Plane anbringen.
Die Plane ist mit Minax Verschlüssen versehen. Ein paar sind noch ok, der Rest wird ausgewechselt.
Ersatz mit dazugehörigen Schrauben/Unterteilen habe ich besorgt.

Passend für die Persenning sind an dem Boot Löcher im Gfk die mit Schrauben samt Unterlegscheiben und Silikon abgedichtet sind.

Das Problem:  die vorhandenen Schrauben, sprich die Bohrlöcher sind ca. 1mm größer als die neuen Schrauben.
Grössere Schrauben geht nicht da nur die kleinen samt Unterteil kompatibel mit den Minax verschlüssen sind.

Jetzt möchte ich die vorhandenen Löcher zumachen und neu bohren um die "kleinen" Schrauben sicher zu befestigen.
Was nehme ich am besten dafür?

1. Gfk Reperatur Set

oder

2. Uhu Epoxy Kit
    (dieser 2 Komponenten Knet-Mix)

welches hält besser oder hält überhaupt???

Hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht.....


----------



## Taxidermist (9. April 2021)

Ein Foto wäre schon hilfreich?
Sind diese Schraublöcher von hinten zugänglich, so das man dort überhaupt laminieren kann?
Wenn nicht, dann bleibt sowieso nur die Epoxi Knete.
Ich habe damit vor vier Jahren noch einen Nebelscheinwerfer in die Frontschürze von meinem Audi eingeklebt, der wegen einem Wildunfall herausgerissen war, das hält erstaunlich gut.
Wichtig ist das kein Silikon mehr an der Stelle sein darf, denn daran hält weder die Knete noch das GFK, zudem sollte die Klebstelle etwas rau sein, auf Gelcoat hälts auch nicht!
Ich würde die Knete auch auf der Unterlegscheibe aufbringen und dann anziehen, die dabei durch das Loch austretende Knete schön bündig machen.
Auch die Unterlegscheibe sollte etwas angeschmirgelt werden, damit das Zeug anpacken kann.
Zum Entfetten vor dem Verkleben Aceton verwenden.
Und langsam machen, die Knete zieht so nach etwa 5Min. je nach Temperatur an, du musst mit jedem einzelnen Loch vorher fertig sein!
Also nicht zuviele Löcher auf einmal versuchen zu behandeln.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2021)

Die Epoxi Variante mit der Zwei-Komponentenspritze funktioniert, die Variante mit den Knetgummis nicht.

Die Löcher mit einem Handsenker (Kegel) anschäften, so erhält das Harz mehr Kontaktfläche für etwas mehr Festigkeit kannste in das Harz ein paar Glasfaserflocken (aus dem Modellbau) untermischen.
Die Klebebereiche müssen entfettet und frei von Gelcoat sein 

Achte aber auf mindestens 15 Grad Umgebungstemperatur zum verarbeiten


----------



## NaabMäx (10. April 2021)

Überdachung oder Abdeckplane?

Überdachung:
Wenn auf den Schrauben unten eine Mutter kommt, ist ein Loch 1mm größer als Schraube doch o.k. 
Oben / unten VA-Karrosseriescheiben &  VA Schrauben.
Anstelle von Muttern und Scheiben, kann man auch VA Flachstahl oben/unten (Stärke ca. Schraubendurchmesser nehmen und da das Gewinde einschneiden) oder FS Loch durch und Mutter. Das überträgt die Last besser. Je nach Platz.
Oder willst du das Gewinde ins GFK schneiden? Keine gute Idee. 

Für eine Abdeckplane reichen Scheiben. Wenns nicht mit Gummizug gelöst ist / wird.

Wenn ein Loch zu groß ausgebrochen ist, kann man auch Flachstahl oder zu und neu aber trotzdem unterlegen.
Foto oben / unten-  innen /aussen, je nachdem?


----------



## Chips (10. April 2021)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps.

Also mit Gewinde arbeiten klappt leider nicht, weil das Boot doppelwandig ist (ca. 10cm), daher von hinten nicht zugänglich.
Bleiben nur Schneidschrauben,
die sehen dann so aus:








						MINAX Schraube  Nirosta mit Kreuzschlitz
					






					www.xn--planenzubehr24-5pb.de
				




Die Hülse ist *nicht* fest auf der Schraube sondern wird draufgeschoben.
Dickere Schrauben passen daher nicht weil es die Hülsen nur in einer Standardgrösse für die passenden 
Minax-Oberteile gibt, die an der Plane sind.



			https://www.planenlager.de/minax-oberteile
		


Bleibt m. E. nur die Möglichkeit mit Schneidschrauben.

Meine Frage ist nur womit ich die Bohrlöcher zumache um hinterher wieder ein kleines Loch für die neuen, kleineren Schrauben
zu bohren.
Welches Material ist da am besten geeignet?

Besteht evtll. auch die Möglichkeit die Schrauben mit diesem 2 Komponeneten Epoxy gleich einzukleben,
statt hinterher in das zugeklebte Loch einzuschrauben?

Die Persenning besteht aus LKW Plane und soll als Winterplane und Transportpersenning beim Trailern dienen.
Hinter dem PKW wirkt das offene Konsolenboot wie ein Bremsfallschirm bei Autobahnfahrten.
Macht sich leider sehr deutlich im Verbrauch bemerkbar, 2-3l Diesel mehr auf 100 km als bei meinem alten Boot, 
und das war größer  und  schwerer.

Chips


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2021)

An die Rückseite zu kommen ist wegen der Innen- und Außenschale schwierig bis unmöglich.... 

Dann schon eher Gewindehülsen verwenden...is aber recht teuer 

Beispiel


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2021)

Chips schrieb:


> Besteht evtll. auch die Möglichkeit die Schrauben mit diesem 2 Komponeneten Epoxy gleich einzukleben,
> statt hinterher in das zugeklebte Loch einzuschrauben?


Genau so würde ich das machen und dafür nicht die Knete verwenden, wie ich zunächst dachte, sondern wie Dorschbremse vorgeschlagen hat, dass zwei Komponenten Material aus den Spritzen.
Etwas Andicken wird nötig sein, sonst läuft dir das Zeug weg bevor eine Verbindung zustande kommt.
Also entweder Glasfaserflocken, oder auch andere Verdickungsmittel, wie Aerosil z.B. nehmen und eine pastöse Konsistenz mischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2021)

Taxidermist -Top   Haste besser erklärt als ich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. April 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dann schon eher Gewindehülsen verwenden...is aber recht teuer



Da kann man dann auch Gummi-Blindnietmuttern nehmen, da braucht man kein Werkzeug, sie sind eigentlich Wasserdicht, vibrationshemmend, und die Minax gibt es ja auch mit Maschinenschraube. Da muß man nur ein passendes Loch haben, einsetzen und festziehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2021)

Die benötigen dann aber einen wesentlich größeren Durchmesser, man muss also größere Löcher machen. 

Bei den Metallhülsen reicht ein Tropfen Sika/ Teroson auf den Rand zum Abdichten aus


----------



## NaabMäx (10. April 2021)

Hat der der Planenhersteller oder Bootsbauer bestätigt, wie viele von denen für welchen Zweck man nimmt? 
3,2er Schraube 32mm Gesamtlänge, da ist das Gewinde max. 16mm lang?

Windlast / Sog berechnen bei Km/h mit Gegenwind / Windböen? Faktor 2-4
Wandstärke GFK?
Abstand zwischen den beiden Wänden? 
Zug / Scheraufnahme der Schrauben, Dübel und des GFK's bei deiner Wandstärke
Anzahl der Befestigungen?

Pressmuttern könnten auch gehen. Habt Ihr das schon gemacht?
Gingen Spreizdübel oder GFK-Dübel anstelle Pressmuttern? (Kein Spezialwerkzeug nur Bohrer, Akkuschrauber und Bit-Satz und kostengünstige Material)


----------



## ragbar (11. April 2021)

Das sind alles Trockenbaudübel für Gipskartonplatten,wenn Du nicht die richtige Materialdicke hast,was hier der Fall ist, wackelts und hält nicht.


----------



## magut (11. April 2021)

hab bei meiner Doppelschale das hier verbaut. Dichtet ab und hält wie S.. 








						EPDM Blindnietmutter
					

EPDM Blindnietmutter, EPDM Flachkopf Blindnietmutter, Kunststoff Blindnietmutter




					www.schraubenking.at
				




hab meine Ankerwinde und sämtliche Aufbauteile damit befestigt.


----------



## Chips (11. April 2021)

Die Lösung mit den Blindnietenmuttern sieht ja ganz gut aus, ob nun aus V2a, Alu, oder EPDM/Gummi.
Hab sogar welche mit Neopren im Netz gefunden, was es nicht alles gibt....

Benötige ich ich für die Nieten zwangsläufig eine Spezialzange (ab ca. 50€) oder könne die auch so per Hand,
sprich Bohrmaschine mit einsatz festgezogen werden?
In dem Video von Dorschbremse ist zu sehen wie die Nieten auf so einem Kunststoffbehälter mit einer Bohrmaschine
mit Gewindespitze befestigt werden.

Werde mir aber auch noch mal die Epoxy-Kleber Variante durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit sowas....

Chips


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. April 2021)

Für Metallblindnietmuttern ( Alu, Stahl) braucht man ein Setzwerkzeug, das kann elektrisch, pneumatisch, hydraulisch, als Zange oder als Handgerät vorhanden sein. Und  die Gummiblindnietmuttern, die ziehen sich durch die Schraube selber auseinander und halten sich dann fest.


----------



## Chips (12. April 2021)

Ok, dann werde ich mir mal ein paar Gummiblindnieten bestellen und dann an einem altem Kunststofffrühstückbrettchen
oder Schneidbrettchen ausprobieren.
Bin gespannt wie weit sich das Gummi auf der Rückseite dehnt.

Vom Prinzip auch gut gefallen tun mir diese:








						Spreiz-Blindnietmuttern
					

hier finden Sie Spreiz-Blindnietmuttern aus Stahl, welche durch ihre einfache Verabeitung in Bereichen wie der Automobilindustrie, Holz- und Kunstoffverarbe




					www.schraubenking.at
				




Haben im Verhältnis zu den normalen Blindnietenmuttern eine grössere Anpressfläche auf der Rückseite,
allerdings benötigt man wohl auch eine spezielle Zange....

Chips


----------

